# OBS not allowing /dev/dsp* devices



## JustAnotherUser (Sep 30, 2017)

I have been trying out OBS (Open Broadcaster System), and I was able to use use `webcamd -d ugen1.3 -i 0 -v 2` to get my USB camera to work.  This USB camera also has a microphone.  When I check out /dev/sndstat, it looks like the USB Camera gets the microphone assigned to pcm2.

From what I understand, pcm2 is linked to /dev/mixer2 and /dev/dsp2.0.  I used `mixer -f /dev/mixer2 mic 75` to increase the recording volume of the microphone.

Here is where it gets strange, I believe I used OBS to select and record from /dev/dsp2.0.  Believing that I finally got things working, I removed the Audio Input Capture Source in OBS, and tried setting up again.  However, when adding a new Audio Input Capture, the device drop down list doesn't have any options now.  I don't seem to be able to type in my own device.

I am curious, why are there no devices available from the drop down list now?  I am curious what I may have done wrong.

Also, I tried removing the ~/.config/obs-studio/* files, to see if that would clear some cache and allow the drop down to be re-populated, but no luck.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Oct 5, 2017)

Well, I found a work-around.  If I plug the USB Camera into my Laptop, and then power it on and boot up, then /dev/dsp2 (the usb camera's microphone) is available in OBS.

I think /dev/dsp2 works with ffmpeg if I don't boot up with the USB Camera, but plug it in later.  But, for whatever reason, OBS will only show it if I boot up with the device plugged in.


----------

